# M by Mariah Carey?



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 11, 2008)

*is any1 else loving this perfume too? it smells so pretty to me. i think the strongest note in it is marshmellow and i freaking love how it smells on my skin.*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 11, 2008)

No, I haven't.  However, I do like the smell of marshmallows.  I will have to test that.


----------



## liv (Jan 11, 2008)

I haven't, but I abhor that bottle.  So tacky.  I know butterflies are her thing, but I think they could have made it look less "tween-y"


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 11, 2008)

meh, it's ok, don't really love it or hate it


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 11, 2008)

I love the way marshmallow's smell. I actually passed by the Mariah scent the other day. The bottle alone turned me off I hate it but if it smells like marshmallows I might have to try a sample. 
I so want a new scent for V-day I was thinking V&R flowerbomb or flowerbomb extreme.but I will add Mariah's M  to my smell list


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 11, 2008)

The bottle, like everyone says, is awful but I like the scent.  And it is very marshmallow-y.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 11, 2008)

i like the smell but it think the bottle is more aimed at kids


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 11, 2008)

Well I love Mariah Carey and pretty much anything she does (including the movie Glitter) so I don't mind the bottle at all.  

I was suprised at home much I actually love the prefume and get a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 11, 2008)

I happen to love this perfume.  Funny, but I notice more of the incense rather than the marshmallow--the marshmallow seems to be there for a split second, then it warms down to the incense quickly.  To me, that is what makes this more of a mature scent.  I really don't find it as sweet as Britney Spears' fragrances.  This one reminds me more of the Hillary Duff 'With Love' fragrance--a warmer tone.  Sweet yet sexy...and I am definitely not a teenager.  I love anything Mariah Carey and I especially love the bottle which reminds me of Baccarat Crystal.  To each their own, I guess.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 14, 2008)

I hate the smell of this perfume.


----------



## tearsindecember (Jan 14, 2008)

I loveee this perfume.. and when I wear it I get compliments all day.. people LOVEEE this on me. In fact there's one guy who likes to stand by me at work just so he can smell me.. haha weird but it flatters me!


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

I liked it more then I thought I would, but not enough to buy it....


----------



## secretwish (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I hate the smell of this perfume._

 
me too.
it smells kind of old lady-ish (no offence to anyone)


----------



## Plm5027 (Mar 1, 2008)

I actually got a sample when I got her dvd for Christmas, it's a very pretty scent. I heard Halle Berry is coming out with a fragrance next year. Every celebrity has a fragrance now.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 1, 2008)

marshmelloww??? yummm!! im such a perfume whore i deff have to sample this one. my recent fav discovery is Curve Crush,,,amazingg!!


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 30, 2010)

omfg I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this perfume!! I love the bottle, love the scent, nice floriental, right up my alley and I wear this more than often! I get lots of compliments from it, though I think thats because it works well for me - people choose certain perfumes for a reason and the white florals/florientals works really well for me so its no surprise that this one does too! I love it, will (and have) repurchased it many times over!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't like the smell at all...smells very...ojedzlhjejnhejh.
I don't even know why it's popular..


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 31, 2010)

I find that this is okay.  It's not amazing.  There is definitely some kind of marshmallow going on in there...but it almost smells like BURNT marshmallow and coconut.  It just smells off to me.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 13, 2010)

I don't like the smell at all. Too sweet and strong for me.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 13, 2010)

This smells so good on me.


----------



## beautylush (May 13, 2010)

I hate the packaging.  Too weird.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (May 16, 2010)

hate it...

I have a FULL bottle sitting on my dressing table for the past year and a half at least. Im thinking about selling it on ebay or something.


----------

